# Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

At the Shanghai Motor Show (20 - 28 April 2007) Audi will present a study that defines a new segment in the field of crossover vehicles. The Audi Cross Coupé quattro combines the design and dynamism of a compact premium sports car with the spaciousness and versatility of a four-seat sport utility vehicle (SUV). Innovative technical solutions show new ways of achieving efficiency, driving pleasure and comfort in a manner that is typical of Audi. The Audi Cross Coupé quattro: a car whose visual appearance clearly tells you what it is capable of and whose engineering matches this standard – on all roads, under all conditions.
* Full Story *


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept ([email protected])*

Hey, the allroad they should have built in the first place.


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept ([email protected])*

Very strong styling similarities to the Roadjet Concept. I think on less concept like wheels it will look very good. I do wish the back was more squared off, though. 
4 cyl TDI 2.0 with 204hp








David


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept (D Clymer)*

Interesting you should say you'd like to see the back squared off. My take on it is that the vehicle should either evolve to be a bit more 'wagony' or to be more 'SUVy' than the current design demonstrates. I think it's a strong design study and all in all it looks sharp, but that rear end looks like it's stuck somewhere between wagon and SUV. In short, it looks a bit ill-defined as is.
Otherwise, I think we see some strong elements of a Q5/Q3 here, as well as, I would argue, some elements of the redesigned A3 in coming months/years, especially in the front headlamps and grille design.
I'm liking Audi's "angry face" look. Ballsy.


_Quote, originally posted by *D Clymer* »_Very strong styling similarities to the Roadjet Concept. I think on less concept like wheels it will look very good. I do wish the back was more squared off, though. 
4 cyl TDI 2.0 with 204hp








David


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept ([email protected])*

This thing is fughlee.
With the exception of the R8, wouldn't it be nice if Audi actually led some car/vehicle segment. They were ahead of their time with the A2 but since then its been more of the same old crap that everyone is doing. Again, with the exception of the R8 which simply rocks.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ 
At the Shanghai Motor Show (20 - 28 April 2007) Audi will present a study that defines a new segment in the field of crossover vehicles. The Audi Cross Coupé quattro combines the design and dynamism of a compact premium sports car with the spaciousness and versatility of a four-seat sport utility vehicle (SUV). Innovative technical solutions show new ways of achieving efficiency, driving pleasure and comfort in a manner that is typical of Audi. The Audi Cross Coupé quattro: a car whose visual appearance clearly tells you what it is capable of and whose engineering matches this standard – on all roads, under all conditions.
* Full Story *


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept (liquid stereo)*

I like the front and rear lights, aggressive, and the one piece all crome grill with no place for plate. That is hopefully what all Audis will morph into in the next coming models.


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept (Travis Grundke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travis Grundke* »_Interesting you should say you'd like to see the back squared off. My take on it is that the vehicle should either evolve to be a bit more 'wagony' or to be more 'SUVy' than the current design demonstrates. I think it's a strong design study and all in all it looks sharp, but that rear end looks like it's stuck somewhere between wagon and SUV. In short, it looks a bit ill-defined as is.
Otherwise, I think we see some strong elements of a Q5/Q3 here, as well as, I would argue, some elements of the redesigned A3 in coming months/years, especially in the front headlamps and grille design.
I'm liking Audi's "angry face" look. Ballsy.



Hi Travis,
Yeah. Sounds like we're both seeing the same thing. In side profile particularly the basic outline just doesn't seem well proportioned in the way that all other Audis I can think of are. I agree about the front. It looks aggressive and businesslike.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept (D Clymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Clymer* »_Very strong styling similarities to the Roadjet Concept. I think on less concept like wheels it will look very good. I do wish the back was more squared off, though. 
4 cyl TDI 2.0 with 204hp








David

Yeah, it looks like a Roadjet that's been allroaded... even the interior is more or less lifted from the Roadjet.
One thing though... I thought the Roadjet/Cross Coupe would preview the new Q5, but this is based off the A3 platform? Perhaps what we are looking at _is_ the concept version of the Q5 and not the Q3? Doesn't it seem odd that Audi would show the Q3 concept before the Q5 concept?


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept (QUATTR0)*

Needs work on the side profile, but otherwise a good base concept for an actual production vehicle. VW/Audi has been very slow to get into the crossover field so anything in the this niche of the market would be welcome.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept (Raring 2 Go)*

Slow to follow, hmmm....

_Quote, originally posted by *Raring 2 Go* »_Needs work on the side profile, but otherwise a good base concept for an actual production vehicle. VW/Audi has been very slow to get into the crossover field so anything in the this niche of the market would be welcome.


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept ([email protected])*

this is the q5 that everyone has been talking about??? looks nice


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept (D Clymer)*

On a slightly different topic, I wonder if this 2.0 TDI with 204 hp is the one that Audi will be putting in the TT. It's been widely rumored that there will be a TT TDI, and this engine would fit and would definitely have enough power for a sporty coupe.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

What's up with the wheels? Barf.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Mike Gordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Gordon* »_What's up with the wheels? Barf.

I'd like to see them in a non-chrome application.


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept ([email protected])*

I was unaware that a Coupe has 4 doors....


----------



## GrayRayT (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept ([email protected])*

I'm sorry but this looks like it was some kind of college competition where students were asked to design this car.


----------



## kenny88 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept ([email protected])*

once again..don't buy it.too much like infinti FX.......guys remember last time the problem Q7 with nissian....hope just only is concept and for study use.....come on!! audi design need come out more like R8 product or not only crossover suv market...plus how about A8 ..NEVER got any new idea on this line...







do something please....AUDI


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Asleep at the switch.*

I think they will just continue to do the same old same old, with a big shiny grill.
They don't even realize it yet, but the Crossover is already a failed concept. Especially when they're heavy, lack interior room, and get poor mileage. The Ford Edge may succeed. Its actually attractive, aside from that chrome schnozz they've grabbed from VAG, and its cheap.

_Quote, originally posted by *kenny88* »_once again..don't buy it.too much like infinti FX.......guys remember last time the problem Q7 with nissian....hope just only is concept and for study use.....come on!! audi design need come out more like R8 product or not only crossover suv market...plus how about A8 ..NEVER got any new idea on this line...







do something please....AUDI


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Asleep at the switch. (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_I think they will just continue to do the same old same old, with a big shiny grill.
They don't even realize it yet, but the Crossover is already a failed concept. Especially when they're heavy, lack interior room, and get poor mileage. The Ford Edge may succeed. Its actually attractive, aside from that chrome schnozz they've grabbed from VAG, and its cheap.

Poor mileage?








If you actually bothered to read the article, you will learn that it has a very modern 204hp 2.0L TDI that produces an amazing 102 hp/L and 400Nm of torque (~300 ft-lbs torque), *and* achieves a combined fuel economy of 5.9L/100km, or *41 MPG*. I don't know of any SUV that gets those numbers, hybrid or not.
If Audi can price it to compete with the Infiniti EX, X3, and RDX, Audi will have a sales winner.


----------



## kenny88 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept (navybean)*

look nice http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept (kenny88)*

That thing would dominate its class...Lincoln MKX, FX35, MDX and other small SUV sport vehicles would need to seriously step up their game in terms of asthetics and technology.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Too much and too late*

In the U.S.? I'll believe if/when I see it.

_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_
Poor mileage?








If you actually bothered to read the article, you will learn that it has a very modern 204hp 2.0L TDI that produces an amazing 102 hp/L and 400Nm of torque (~300 ft-lbs torque), *and* achieves a combined fuel economy of 5.9L/100km, or *41 MPG*. I don't know of any SUV that gets those numbers, hybrid or not.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Holy crap at the engine.
How many turbos? Because it took BMW two of the things to make their 2.0L diesel get the same numbers - which is obviously another failure point, something to reduce reliability.
And, note that this meets not only Euro 5, but also *AT LEAST* Tier 2 Bin 7, if not Bin 5.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

Man, my taste for cars is getting old.
I hate the looks of that thing.
I need to go outside and look at my C4s4 to purge my eyes.


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (Sepp)*

NO the real Cross Coupe is this Steppenwolf: That things more of a Q5, this is a true Q3 crosscoupe:


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept ([email protected])*

I'll say this: 
Lower it about 3-4 inches, use matte finish wheels (or at least less "bling" - I hate "bling"), move the rear window so it follows the side profile, and make the grille an aluminium mesh instead of the ultra shiny ones of the Roadjet and this, and it'll look much better. 
Also replace the steering wheel with the R8's, remove the aft doors, and lengthen the front ones. 

I can't understand why Audi is going chrome-crazy on their concepts (or the last 2, at least). I don't like it, and it doesn't fit the brand image. 
D'Silva, don't let us down with production versions or future concepts! 
NOTE: also make the lower front air intakes shallower; they're so deep it makes the face look awkward. 
Incidentally, has anyone else noticed what a striking resemblance the headlamps bear to the Mitsubishi Evo X? 


_Modified by Entwerfer von Audis at 6:33 PM 4/26/2007_


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept (GrayRayT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrayRayT* »_I'm sorry but this looks like it was some kind of college competition where students were asked to design this car.

I resent that. Here's my most recent design:


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept ([email protected])*

may this never be.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept (amerikanzero)*

My design or the Cross Coupé?


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept (Entwerfer von Audis)*

^^the cross coupe, your design is an "X" for me.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Audi Cross Coupé quattro Concept ([email protected])*

Looks squished. Cartoon-ish. 
Love the cloth folding roof. 
Wheels are too ghetto.
I would never buy something called "Coupe", when it has 4 doors. Wouldn't a 2 door design be more unique anyway? 
IF they are going to make a 4 door version, it should have a more squared off roof line in back. Thereby enhancing cargo carrying capacity and rear seat entry/egress. IMO this profile is better suited to a 2 door design.
The return of diesel powered Audi's (to North America) is long overdue.


----------

